# GTR-i Bluebird



## 200sxve (Feb 19, 2003)

*GTI-R or Bluebird*

Trying to decide which engine i want and how much hp i can get outta a gti-r??

thanks guys


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

GTi-R is different from Bluebird.

GTi-R has better built internals, T28, quad throttle bodies, rocker arm stoppers(stock). makes about 225hp

Bluebird is a strong motor, T25 makes about 205hp

it depends what u are trying to do. u can get just over 400hp without internal upgrade on both motors. but that calls for turbo upgrade, etc... it all depends, if u wanna swap the motor in and get about 270 with boost controller on the GTi-R or buy a bluebird and build it for 300-350hp. use that search button u will find a lot of info on this subject.

u can build both motors but the bluebird is cheaper and almost as strong


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually, the GTiR does not have rocker arm stoppers from the factory, instead of hydraulic lifters they have solid lifters. The Bluebird/Avenir DET shares many of the same parts as the DE so finding replacement gaskets/parts will be much easier to find than GTiR parts.


----------

